# Timeshare Presentation at Scottsdale Links Resort



## CalifasGirl (Jul 15, 2011)

I went to a 3-hour timeshare presentation in which I was offered 5,000 points for $9,200. (This was the walkaway offer.) I already own WorldMark, so they said that I could trade in a studio week for 5,000 points in the Club. Then after saying no again, they offered me a trial offer of 18 months at $995 which limits you to a few resorts. I was interested in learning about the Diamond Resorts, but I wasn't looking to buy NOW. The constant refrain was that it was a FIRST offer presentation, and that no one would be offered the CLUB after the first time you went to the presenatation. From then on, you are banished to a traditional week. This sounded like a falsehood to me as did several other statements, such as that Mayan Palace owners can't get into their own resorts, but Diamond Resort members can. Maintenance fees were approximately $1,000, while my own fees are close to $400, so what is the advantage of adding Diamond Resorts to my portfolio? Or is there any advantage at all?


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 16, 2011)

If you don't already, by tomorrow you will be glad you walked away from the  one-time special deal.  My husband assures me that, since you own WM, anytime you want to get into a DRI resort just send me a PM and we can work out a deal!!


----------



## CalifasGirl (Jul 16, 2011)

nightnurse613 said:


> If you don't already, by tomorrow you will be glad you walked away from the one-time special deal. My husband assures me that, since you own WM, anytime you want to get into a DRI resort just send me a PM and we can work out a deal!!


I'm actually glad that I walked away from the offer. After reading through all the posts regarding DRI, I am happy with my WM and will continue to just trade into DRI rather than buy. Yes, maybe we can work out a deal later!


----------

